# CZ27 Safety Issue



## ragman (Feb 2, 2021)

I just acquired a nice wartime CZ27. The Safety latch will not stay down, I remove the grip and it works fine, replace the grip and the safety goes right back to off. Any ideas anybody?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ragman said:


> I just acquired a nice wartime CZ27. The Safety latch will not stay down, I remove the grip and it works fine, replace the grip and the safety goes right back to off. Any ideas anybody?


There's a bunch of information online, 
Could be a number of issues.
Maybe it's bent or worn out, etc. 
check it out


----------



## ragman (Feb 2, 2021)

I appreciate the reply, you are the only one so far covering several forums. Do you mean the safety latch may be bent or worn out? I could spend a fortune doing a trial & error process. I know someone with a similar pistol, maybe swap some parts one at a time and see what happens.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

ragman said:


> I appreciate the reply, you are the only one so far covering several forums. Do you mean the safety latch may be bent or worn out? I could spend a fortune doing a trial & error process. I know someone with a similar pistol, maybe swap some parts one at a time and see what happens.


That may work,,figure out why it works with the grips off.
It's a wraparound grip ? Maybe a bend , I don't know


----------



## ragman (Feb 2, 2021)

pic said:


> That may work,,figure out why it works with the grips off.
> It's a wraparound grip ? Maybe a bend , I don't know


. 
Yes, the wrap around grip. I'll try it over the next few days and see what happens. Great little sidearm!


----------

